# This is Goodbye.



## ElectricDragon (Apr 22, 2020)

I am sorry that I will not be able to finish my threads: "Elder Dragons" and "Pages from the Royal Chef's Cookbook"; but I was just diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given 1-2 months to live. I will miss you all and hope to recover and beat this thing; but I have to prepare for the worst. For those that want more of my content, you can find some on DriveThruRPG. I hereby give permission to Enworld to reprint my Enworld books as wanted or needed. There are a total of 13 books or short works, but most are no longer available on DriveThruRPG. If anyone wants a personal copy, email me (soon) and I will try to send you what you ask for. All the stuff I write is for 3.5e D&D, but most could be easily adapted to 5e.

Good luck and God Bless
David Sanders (ElectricDragon)


----------



## Manbearcat (Apr 22, 2020)

I just stumbled upon this.

No one has posted because no one knows how to respond to this.  So I'll start.

I don't know you.  But given that you're preparing for the worst, please know this and carry it with you in your battle.  Whether you prevail or not, you mattered.  Your life mattered.  It meant something.  And it meant something to way more people than you could know.  And it meant a lot to a certain few.

I hope you win.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh no.

I'm sure others, like myself, are struggling to find something to say. I have no words that are adequate.

I hope you beat this. I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Richards (Apr 22, 2020)

David,

I'm so sorry to hear this, but take comfort in the knowledge that people have often beaten the odds and lived for much, much longer than the doctors have predicted.  I'll pray that you'll be one of them.

Best of luck - you've got an entire "EN World family" here pulling for you!

Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 23, 2020)

As someone who lives with leukaemia and has a number of family who live with cancer and all that entails, all I want to say is stay positive and do what is good for you and your family - its the emotional and social support of friends and family that matters most...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 23, 2020)

Whatever your future holds, God be with you.


----------



## tommybahama (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear this and I pray that you will beat this and come back stronger!  God bless you and your family.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 23, 2020)

I . . . I got nothing. That sucks, man. 

I hope your friends are helping you out.


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't know quite how to respond. I won't bother with trying to be optimistic and unrealistic about your chances. This is just one of those moments where no matter how hard you fight, sometimes the game is up and there is no light at the end of the tunnel. But I hope that you know that you've made a real differences in the lives of many many people. For one, you've made a valuable contribution to a hobby we all cherish, and you've probably contributed to the lives of many others in ways we don't even know of. I salute you for being brave enough to share something so hard on a forum with dozens of complete strangers. And I give you an extra salute for using what little time you may have left to make sure that your legacy is in good hands.

I hope you beat this thing against all odds, but if not, you will be missed by many.


----------



## ElectricDragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you all for your blessings; I take them to heart. My thought as a thank you is to drop some of the shorter works that are no longer available on this thread. These were all published by Clockwork Golem Workshop and are based on Dragon Magazine's: "Pages from the Mages."


----------



## billd91 (Apr 23, 2020)

That is one harsh diagnosis, ElectricDragon. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 23, 2020)

Dear David,

Thank you for your courage in sharing this sad news with us. 
Thank you for your substantial contribution to the hobby. 
Many of us don't know you personally, and are just learning your name today, but you are one of us, and a meaningful part of this community. 

And we are all diminished. 

You will need strength and courage in the weeks to come, and I pray that you find them. 
God bless you and those you love -- 
Toph


----------



## aco175 (Apr 23, 2020)

Excelsior


----------



## Dapfunk (Apr 23, 2020)

ElectricDragon said:


> I am sorry that I will not be able to finish my threads: "Elder Dragons" and "Pages from the Royal Chef's Cookbook"; but I was just diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given 1-2 months to live. I will miss you all and hope to recover and beat this thing; but I have to prepare for the worst. For those that want more of my content, you can find some on DriveThruRPG. I hereby give permission to Enworld to reprint my Enworld books as wanted or needed. There are a total of 13 books or short works, but most are no longer available on DriveThruRPG. If anyone wants a personal copy, email me (soon) and I will try to send you what you ask for. All the stuff I write is for 3.5e D&D, but most could be easily adapted to 5e.
> 
> Good luck and God Bless
> David Sanders (ElectricDragon)



Preparing for the worst is tough.  You got love sent your way by Ohio and all those joining me in praying for your health and well being. Thanks for all your poay


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 23, 2020)

I wish you much strength David on the difficult road ahead. I hope you do not have to walk this difficult path alone. I'll repeat that you are indeed one of us. I wish you all the courage and strength in the world.


----------



## Eltab (Apr 24, 2020)

In the Book of Job, his friends came and just sat with him saying nothing for seven days.  
That's how I feel: I want to come by and help somehow, but I have no idea what to say.  If there were an icon for "shoulder to lean on" I would close with that.


----------



## Janx (Apr 24, 2020)

We are not now that strength which in old days
Moved earth and heaven, that which we are, we are;
One equal temper of heroic hearts,
Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will
To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield.

--excerpted from Ulysses by Alfred Lord Tennyson


----------



## Ulfgeir (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry to hear such bad news.  I hope you can beat it, and that you can have a long prosperous life ahead of you. Failing that, I hope that the time you have left will be painless, and that you can spend it with your family and friends, in a way that matters to you and them.


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 29, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this. Like someone noted above, I'm sure this thread would have dozens more replies if people knew what to say. Besides "that sucks", and you probably know that already.

I'm not much given to philosophising, particularly on a public forum, but I believe that we live on as long as the ripples of our lives continue. For what it's worth, I hope you and yours can draw some comfort from that idea.


----------



## the Jester (May 14, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear your diagnosis. Good luck. Much love to you and those in your life.


----------



## Maggan (May 14, 2020)

Godspeed and all my hopes for the best outcome.

Regards

/Maggan


----------



## Bohandas (May 17, 2020)

Dioltach said:


> Really sorry to hear this. Like someone noted above, I'm sure this thread would have dozens more replies if people knew what to say. Besides "that sucks", and you probably know that already.




Agreed. I'd like to say something, but the only responses I can think of to write are a sad emoji and a thank you for releasing those books and stuff to ENWorld, and neither of those responses is anywhere near sufficient


----------



## Morrus (May 17, 2020)

Bohandas said:


> Agreed. I'd like to say something, but the only responses I can think of to write are a sad emoji and a thank you for releasing those books and stuff to ENWorld, and neither of those responses is anywhere near sufficient



Yeah. My response was about the 10th I'd started and deleted. In situations like this, there really are no words.


----------



## Eltab (May 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> In situations like this, there really are no words.



Morrus, could EnWorld create a status of 'Absent Friend' for former members / contributors (of various sorts) who are no longer with us?


----------



## Knightfall (May 19, 2020)

David, I cannot fathom what you and your loved ones are going through. Praying for you to find a way to win this fight.


----------



## Unoi8ub4 (Aug 2, 2020)

I just wanted to say I hope that this went well for you and that you are recovering. I only recently found your work here and fell in love with it. Is funny cause i was going to send you a message to thank you for sharing that work you have done and then found this posting from you. :-(

I was going to remark to you that we share a birthday and that i thought that it was pretty cool that we are both born on the same cusp. 

I sincerely and wholeheartedly hope that you recover or are recovering now from such a horrible malady!, I can understand it to a slight extent since my doctor and i have had that Cancer talk quite recently. dark spots on your lungs suck...


----------

